# Cubing friends for my 9 year old son to zoom with



## kight84 (Apr 8, 2021)

I am looking for cubing friends for my 9 year old son. He would like to make some age appropriate cubing friends to zoom with.


----------



## ClockBlockCuber (Apr 8, 2021)

is there any specific requirement ?


----------



## kight84 (Apr 8, 2021)

Someone who is close to his age that is into cubing.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 8, 2021)

what does he average?


----------



## Garf (Apr 8, 2021)

I would volunteer, but I am 14...


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 8, 2021)

yeah am 12 but if thats not a problem then i can prob do it


----------



## ClockBlockCuber (Apr 8, 2021)

kight84 said:


> Someone who is close to his age that is into cubing.


Ok im 12


----------



## Garf (Apr 8, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> what does he average?


You mean, what times does he average on his puzzles/cubes?


----------



## kight84 (Apr 8, 2021)

Sub 40 sec in 3x3. Sub 20 sec in pyraminx. Sub 10 sec in 2x2. Sub 5 min in megaminx.


----------



## Garf (Apr 8, 2021)

Do you know what method he uses for 3x3, Pyraminx, 2x2 and Megaminx?
Also, if he does a ton of regrips, suggest him learning a bit more fingertricks.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 8, 2021)

kight84 said:


> Sub 40 sec in 3x3. Sub 20 sec in pyraminx. Sub 10 sec in 2x2. Sub 5 min in megaminx.


I will zoom sometime


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 8, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Do you know what method he uses for 3x3, Pyraminx, 2x2 and Megaminx?
> Also, if he does a ton of regrips, suggest him learning a bit more fingertricks.


geez he asked for a cube pal not an inspector


----------



## Garf (Apr 8, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> geez he asked for a cube pal not an inspector


Yeah, okay. You are right. Sry.


----------



## VJtheCuber (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi, my name is VJtheCuber. Im 9 1/2. I LOVE CUBING. my average is 50 sec.- 1 min. I would love to have someone whos my age to zoom with!


----------



## collash (Apr 12, 2021)

kight84 said:


> I am looking for cubing friends for my 9 year old son. He would like to make some age appropriate cubing friends to zoom with.


Hello! I set up this account for my son who's 10. He just started this week entering the online competition here. He doesn't have any local kids who cube and I know he's been wanting to find other kids his age. He averages (I think) around 28 seconds for 3x3. He also does 4x4 (recently learned), 2x2, pyraminx and megaminx


----------



## U_Turn_Cuber (Apr 12, 2021)

ClockBlockCuber said:


> Ok im 12


Me to


----------



## CubeMom07 (May 3, 2021)

My son is 9 and also looking for cubers to zoom with. I'm pretty overprotective and plan to supervise the zooms. It's hard to connect him with perfect strangers online (everything we parents are told NOT to encourage). But he loves speedsolving and needs kids to connect with. Here's a GLOBAL opportunity! Really cool.


----------



## kight84 (May 3, 2021)

Email my wife to set something up. [email protected]


----------

